# Beehive Christmas tree ornaments



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Anyone have a link to a beehive ornament? The only ones I've seen are skeps, not an actual 2-deep configuration with a bottom board and an outer cover.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Somehow a "2-deep configuration with a bottom board and an outer cover" isn't as elegant and organic looking as a skep.









It think they are only beautiful to us beekeepers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

I single-handedly decorated the 40-foot tall
tree in the lobby of the AT&T Bell Labs
facility I ran on Dec 1st one year.

The tree contained one, and only one 
ornament - a 7.62mm NATO round from which 
I had removed the gunpowder.

I told the receptionist that anyone who
did not like the tree should be sent to
see me, and told my secretary that they
should be allowed to interrupt me.

It took 3 days, but finally one guy came
to me and said "I got it - its a cartridge
in a bare tree!". I swore him to secrecy,
and we both waited for another few days,
but no one else figured it out.

So, the normal decorations went on, and I
told the story at the Christmas party, where
I was roundly booed - music to a punster's
ears.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Somehow a "2-deep configuration with a bottom board and an outer cover" isn't as elegant and organic looking as a skep.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Did I mention tiny little removable frames with wax foundation? I see a cottage industry opportunity here. Miniature honey houses with uncappers, extractors, stainless steel tanks. You could add a beeyard and honey house to your model train layout.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>"I got it - its a cartridge
in a bare tree!".<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My most sincere groan to you. An excellent example of that which keeps those of us who love wordplay on the fringe of polite society. Well done.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://members.aol.com/lagrants/on-line_catalog.htm 

Here's a small one, but not that small.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

>Did I mention tiny little removable frames >with wax foundation? I see a cottage industry >opportunity here.

Yeah - 0.000049 mm bees . . . . . they are so small the mites can't even see 'em.


Keith


----------

